# Christmas Blast from the Past



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hope that those of us that aren't in the UK for Christmas will enjoy these Christmas classics that help make Christmas Christmas. Those of you who are there are probably already fed up with the constant reruns, but I had a lot of fun finding these clips. Merry Christmas everyone!!

First up Bing!




 

Morecambe and Wise!!




 
Panto scene from the excellent Jam and Jerusalem!!!




 
Wizard!!!!




 
Didn't put on Slade - it always makes me feel sad - don't know why???????


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Morecambe and Wise - classic comedy as much part of my Christmas in the 70s as Gillingham being beaten on Boxing Day.

Can't think why Slade makes you sad, it just reminds me of dodgy haircuts - mine and theirs!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

They are great! Thanks!! I'm now going to look for that Stanley Baxter Christmas classic where he did the 'Parliamo Glasgow' sketch.


----------

